# confused about dual boot?



## heruadty (Jul 23, 2011)

hy all, i'am very confused

can you give me simple step to dual boot freeBSD with debian?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2011)

Partition drive in two.  Install Debian in one partition, FreeBSD in the other.  Install FreeBSD boot manager or Grub or syslinux or GAG so you can choose which boots.


----------



## heruadty (Jul 23, 2011)

can you explain more detail

i'm very n00b


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 23, 2011)

heruadty said:
			
		

> can you explain more detail
> 
> i'm very n00b



If you have a *specific* question we can help you set up your system in detail.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2011)

heruadty said:
			
		

> can you explain more detail



Not without making it complicated.  There are dozens of variables.  Add to that the fact that dual-boot is in many ways the worst of both worlds.

Instead, consider installing VirtualBox and running one or more of the alternate operating systems as VMs.  Each will have its own virtual machine, and they can run at the same time as the host operating system.


----------



## heruadty (Jul 23, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> If you have a *specific* question we can help you set up your system in detail.


mmm,ok i will try to install it,and if i have problem i will ask at here :e



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Not without making it complicated.  There are dozens of variables.  Add to that the fact that dual-boot is in many ways the worst of both worlds.
> 
> Instead, consider installing VirtualBox and running one or more of the alternate operating systems as VMs.  Each will have its own virtual machine, and they can run at the same time as the host operating system.


I have tried it,but i want a more


----------

